# What It is it worth?



## padec21 (Nov 7, 2008)

One of the homes I plow for has a Toro CCR 2000e snowblower. She agreed to sell to me. I told her I would look into the unit so of course I came here. It looks like it is in great shape. Not sure how old. Only took a quick look. How much are these worth. High end and low end. Is $300-$400 too much too little or in the range. Please help. Would be a great buy if I can get it for right price but dont want to over pay. Never had a single stage so dont know what they are worth.
Thanks for any info.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Depending on the age of it, which you can find out very easily by taking the serial number off the snow blower and going to the toro website and punching it it and it will give you more info about that machine you could ever imagine. But I would offer them $100 for the unit. I bought one for $20 and put about $80 into with new paddles, belt, edge and paint and bolts and it runs great. But offer them $100 and if have given them good service they will sell it to you for that.


----------



## BFBoss (Jan 16, 2011)

$100-$200 At the most, I have two of these and they eat through pretty much anything, deffinantly wouldnt be dissapointed.


----------



## padec21 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies
There are 2 on craiglist which owner looked up. One is 220 and the other 225. Guy is on fence about selling. he will let me know later. 
Also saw a ccr 2450 gts for sale, guy is asking $385 firm. He is a former mechanic retired and he bought a bunch of these and went through all of them top to bottom.
is this machine any good. no e start on the 2450. I have to call him back tonight to pick up if I want it. Please let me know if this one is worth it.
Also saw a honda hs621 for sale for $385.
opinions on either?
Again thanks for the quick replies
Plowsite rocks!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I wouldn't pay over $100.00 for it. A new 221QR Toro can be delivered to your doorstep for $570.00 The new ones are much nicer and are more powerful. I'm not saying don't buy the one you're looking at, just giving you some reference. Working on the older ones is a nightmare( not so much the paddles and scraper bar but everything else), not sure on the new ones as I haven't had to take one apart yet. Another thing to consider is that new parts are expensive.


----------



## padec21 (Nov 7, 2008)

Well heres what happened. The blower is a 1991 but LOOKS brand new. I offered them $200. There was 2 on craigslist one for $200 and one $225. Husband said he had to think about it. He called me back and said he didnt think the blower was worth $200. He told me the primer bulb was dry rotted and it will only start if you crank it for a while with electric start. He said it wont start with pull start, He sadi he was so impresses with me and my work ethic he told me to come and try it out and see if it would work for me. if so he would GIVE it to me for free. If I didnt want it I could give it back to him if it didnt work without be able to pull start it. I went to dealer bought new primer bulb, belt, paddles, paddle pulley, brake pulley. Spent about $100. Took carb off and soaked it in carb cleaner over night. Put it all back together. starts off rope on 1-2 pulls. Runs perfect. I cleared 4' off pack snow off my deck after I roof raked my roof. I am very impressed with this machine.
See that you young cats. Do good work and treat people right. This is the 3rd blower someone has given me.


----------

